# >> Colorado Trappers Asso. Fur Auction Results <<



## catcapper

Colorado fur prices were not really what I expected this season. They held their own, but did'nt impress me much.


----------



## hassell

Jeez Pine Marten and Lynx prices are sure low, they sure do better in the North of Canada!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

I think all trappers should hold their furs for a full year - I wonder what that would do to the market?

Personally I think they are undervalued for the work involved.


----------



## showmeyote

Looking at our fur prices here vs. yours there isnt much differences, its about a $1.00 lower on average. our bobcats avg, was 24.21... That was really low I thought. and yotes were 9.50. 
It will be years before it comes back im sure!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hope you had several bobs in there cat. I would have figured most fur prices would have been higher in Co.


----------



## youngdon

Chris Miller said:


> I think all trappers should hold their furs for a full year - I wonder what that would do to the market?
> 
> Personally I think they are undervalued for the work involved.


I have to agree with that.


----------



## hassell

showmeyote said:


> Looking at our fur prices here vs. yours there isnt much differences, its about a $1.00 lower on average. our bobcats avg, was 24.21... That was really low I thought. and yotes were 9.50.
> It will be years before it comes back im sure!


 It say's Bobcat average was $190.24 and yotes were $20.93 average unless I'm looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## catcapper

Your read'in it right Rick---CTA auction accepts hides from all over the country so that will bring down the average. I understand there were a couple lots of Texas cats (and other light states) in the auction, so I'm sure that effected the averages.

It's not easy to find a true $600.00 Lynx Cat outside the big 5 cat states. I'll get beat up for say'in that.lol.


----------



## showmeyote

hassell said:


> It say's Bobcat average was $190.24 and yotes were $20.93 average unless I'm looking at the wrong thing?


Yes your correct, i was really stating overall average price. The cats and dogs were an exception.


----------



## hassell

showmeyote said:


> Yes your correct, i was really stating overall average price. The cats and dogs were an exception.


 HA HA- Right on, being early in the morning I read and reread what you posted, went back to the chart etc.etc.

The Fur prices in the Canadian North bring in some aw-some prices.


----------



## showmeyote

I can only imagine. Im not a sell, buyer, or trader. But I understand there are alot of people in the world that live off the fur market through out the year. We need the cold to have good fur, but that -22 bull, im not sure about.lol I guess you can get used to it though.


----------



## hassell

showmeyote said:


> I can only imagine. Im not a sell, buyer, or trader. But I understand there are alot of people in the world that live off the fur market through out the year. We need the cold to have good fur, but that -22 bull, im not sure about.lol I guess you can get used to it though.


 -22 feels pretty good after a couple months of -40 & -50, YA enjoyed it years ago but I think those days are long gone!!


----------



## showmeyote

hassell said:


> -22 feels pretty good after a couple months of -40 & -50, YA enjoyed it years ago but I think those days are long gone!!










...............


----------



## catcapper

The Uath and NAFA auctions will have 400/450 dollar averages on cats---NAFA's Feb. auction is on right now and the first 4 days their mainly sell'in mink---3,000,000 of them.


----------



## ebr270

Check out Arkansas prices as of Feb 12 2011


----------



## On a call

Thank you 270...appreciate the heads up.


----------



## hassell

Wow, kinda of tough trapping down there, deer hides-- .25 Jeez!!!


----------



## youngdon

That's not worth the effort. You could get more for the used brass the bullet came from that killed the deer.


----------



## ebr270

That's the reason I don't even bother trying to sell mine. I've got a friend that does taxidermy and sometimes I can catch him when he needs extra hides.


----------

